# avrei dovuto essere vs. avrei dovuto essere stato



## paperino00

Ciao, secondo voi è più corretto dire "Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere arrestato" o "Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato" ? secondo me la seconda è più corretta..... 

grazie


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Se vogliamo render le cose ancora piú complicate, sostituiamo "avrei dovuto" con "sarei dovuto", giacché i verbi modali, precedendo verbi che vanno coniugati coll'ausiliare "essere", vanno pure coniugati con essere.

Scherzi a parte, la seconda, pur essendo piú corretta, non viene usata.


----------



## arirossa

Ad orecchio, la seconda non la posso proprio sentire. Mi spieghi perché secondo te è più corretta?


----------



## giovannino

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Se vogliamo render le cose ancora piú complicate, sostituiamo "avrei dovuto" con "sarei dovuto", giacché i verbi modali, precedendo verbi che vanno coniugati coll'ausiliare "essere", vanno pure coniugati con essere.



Angelo, in realtà quando i modali sono seguiti da "essere" l'ausiliare corretto è "avere". Dal sito della Crusca:



> si usa _avere_ quando i servili sono seguiti dal verbo _essere_ o da un infinito passivo (_non ho potuto essere presente, non ha voluto essere rieletto_)


link


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Grazie, questo non lo sapevo.


----------



## paperino00

non lo so, la seconda mi sembra più completa...


----------



## pizzi

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Se vogliamo render le cose ancora piú complicate, sostituiamo "avrei dovuto" con "sarei dovuto", giacché i verbi modali, precedendo verbi che vanno coniugati coll'ausiliare "essere", vanno pure coniugati con essere.



Quindi: *sarei dovuto essere stato arrestato*?


----------



## Necsus

La forma più naturale mi sembra "ho capito che prima o poi sarei stato arrestato". Anche girando la frase in forma attiva avremmo "ho capito che prima o poi avrebbero dovuto arrestarmi/mi avrebbero arrestato". Francamente "avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato" non mi sembra giustificabile.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato" sarebbe corretto, ma troppo pesante.


----------



## Necsus

La questione è già stata discussa qui (MF post 14):http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1517320&p=7705295#post7705295


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Angelo.

"Avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato", più che pesante, sarebbe errato.

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Se il contesto è quello indicato all'inizio, la frase è errata. Se invece viene guardata isolatamente, la frase non ha nulla di errato, tutto dipende da dove la si vuole inserire.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Perché errato? Se mettiamo "sono stato arrestato" (azione compiuta, passivo) all'infinitivo, abbiamo "esser stato arrestato", da lí a "avrei dovuto esser stato arrestato" corre poco...


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché non puoi usare l'infinito passato per un'idea proiettata nel futuro. La locuzione "prima o poi" non può reggere un'azione passata, già compiuta.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Angelo,

"essere stato arrestato" è perfetto. Se vogliamo allungare la lista degli ausiliari a sinistra, abbiamo un'altra possibilità: "deve essere stato arrestato". Questo è un enunciato modalizzato, col quale il parlante avanza una congettura basata sulla sua conoscenza del mondo, del soggetto della frase e delle sue marachelle, ecc., senza però affermare l'attualizzazione di _(lui)/essere stato arrestato_. 

Non mi pare ci siano ulteriori possibilità. O meglio, qualcuno potrebbe suggerire di aggiungere l'ausiliare "avere" a sinistra del complesso ottenuto: " *(Lui) ha dovuto essere stato arrestato".
Non riesco a immaginare quando -- in quali circostanze, ecc. -- potrei sentire la necessità di pronunciarla. 

Ritengo che le due possibilità di "saturazione" del sintagma verbale diano:

1. (Lui) dev'essere stato arrestato (frase modalizzata: congettura)
2. (Lui) ha dovuto essere arrestato (frase non modalizzata: asserzione di fatti)

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Un esempio su come e quando usarla potrebbe essere questo: "con tutti i reati che ho commesso, avrei già dovuto essere stato arrestato tante volte".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Il problema è interessante, inf. Ma io continuo a pensare che ci sia uno "stato" di troppo.

GS


----------



## paperino00

ma questa frase è giusta "Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere arrestato" ?

grazie


----------



## Necsus

Grammaticalmente direi che è giusta. Ma mi sembra una costruzione inutilmente sovraccarica, per la quale probabilmente si userebbe un'alternativa più lineare. Che cosa vuoi dire: "sarei stato arrestato", "avrei finito con l'essere arrestato", "era giusto che fossi arrestato"?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Serianni argomenta su questo fatto dicendo che l'italiano, almeno quello parlato e scritto di recente, predilige la costruzione col condizionale semplice.


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Serianni argomenta su questo fatto dicendo che l'italiano, almeno quello parlato e scritto di recente, predilige la costruzione col genitivo semplice.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ragazzi, il sonno gioca brutti scherzi, sapete? 
Intendevo condizionale, semplice (nel senso di presente).


----------



## Giorgino

La questione mi sembra in realtà più semplice (ma non mi riferisco alla scelta dell'ausiliare).

"Sarei dovuto essere arrestato": qui "arrestato" è *aggettivo* (e *non *infinito passato di "arrestare", anche se la presenza di "essere" trae in inganno).

"Sarei dovuto essere stato arrestato": qui "arrestato" è *verbo*.

Corre la stessa differenza che corre tra: "*la stanza è pulita*" e "*la stanza è stata pulita*".

Certo, con "arrestato" è un po' strano, visto che normalmente non diciamo "sono arrestato", ma "sono stato arrestato".

Trepidante attendo vostri commenti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Gio.
Direi di no. Se scriviamo la tua prima frase come vuole la norma, abbiamo "avrei dovuto essere arrestato", in cui "arrestato e' participio passato di "arrestare" (non vedo come potrebbe essere ritenuto infinito (passato) di alcunche'). La frase e' alla diatesi passiva: l'attiva corrispondente sarebbe:"avrebbero dovuto arrestarmi".
Anche nella seconda frase, "arrestato" e' participio passato, ma secondo me, anche aggiustando l'ausiliare, otteniamo una cosa a dir poco strana: " avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato"' che, come ho detto, secondo me non esiste.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Giorgino said:


> qui "arrestato" è *aggettivo* (e *non *infinito passato di "arrestare", anche se la presenza di "essere" trae in inganno).
> [...]
> normalmente non diciamo "sono arrestato", ma "sono stato arrestato".


Mi associo al 'no' di Giorgione, Giorgino. L'uso di _arrestato _in funzione di aggettivo mi sembra essere molto raro, e direi impossibile senza che sia preceduto dal sostantivo che dovrebbe qualificare, in tal caso assume funzione di sostantivo esso stesso. Leggo nel Treccani:
*2.* Mettere una persona in stato di arresto: _è stato arrestato per detenzione abusiva di armi_. ◆ Part. pass. *arrestato*, anche come agg. e s. m. (f. -_a_), di persona messa agli arresti: _uno dei giovani arrestati_ (o _uno degli arrestati_) _era riuscito a fuggire_. In araldica, attributo degli animali raffigurati fermi sulle quattro zampe, e delle navi prive di alberi e di vele. 

Quanto invece al fatto che non sia frequente dire 'sono arrestato' posso essere anche d'accordo, ma semplicemente perché si preferisce come ausiliare _venire_, a sottolineare la dinamicità dell'azione, si dice quindi 'vengo arrestato'. Dove _arrestato _è comunque participio passato. Molto chiaro in merito è l'esempio di Lepschy riportato da Serianni nella sua grammatica [XI,14]:
«'la finestra viene chiusa' parla dell'atto di chiuderla; mentre 'la finestra è chiusa', che pure è il normale passivo di 'chiude la finestra', viene più spontaneamente interpretato come _copula + aggettivo_, con riferimento allo stato della finestra ('la finestra è chiusa' come 'la finestra è grande'), e non all'azione di chiuderla». 
E chi mai interpreterebbe spontaneamente 'io sono arrestato' (oltre al fatto che dici che non si usa) in riferimento allo stato di chi parla?


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> Mi associo al 'no' di Giorgione, Giorgino. L'uso di _arrestato _in funzione di aggettivo mi sembra essere molto raro, e direi impossibile senza che sia preceduto dal sostantivo che dovrebbe qualificare, in tal caso assume funzione di sostantivo esso stesso. Leggo nel Treccani:
> *2.* Mettere una persona in stato di arresto: _è stato arrestato per detenzione abusiva di armi_. ◆ Part. pass. *arrestato*, anche come agg. e s. m. (f. -_a_), di persona messa agli arresti: _uno dei giovani arrestati_ (o _uno degli arrestati_) _era riuscito a fuggire_. In araldica, attributo degli animali raffigurati fermi sulle quattro zampe, e delle navi prive di alberi e di vele.
> 
> Quanto invece al fatto che non sia frequente dire 'sono arrestato' posso essere anche d'accordo, ma semplicemente perché si preferisce come ausiliare _venire_, a sottolineare la dinamicità dell'azione, si dice quindi 'vengo arrestato'. Dove _arrestato _è comunque participio passato. Molto chiaro in merito è l'esempio di Lepschy riportato da Serianni nella sua grammatica [XI,14]:
> «'la finestra viene chiusa' parla dell'atto di chiuderla; mentre 'la finestra è chiusa', che pure è il normale passivo di 'chiude la finestra', viene più spontaneamente interpretato come _copula + aggettivo_, con riferimento allo stato della finestra ('la finestra è chiusa' come 'la finestra è grande'), e non all'azione di chiuderla».
> E chi mai interpreterebbe spontaneamente 'io sono arrestato' (oltre al fatto che dici che non si usa) in riferimento allo stato di chi parla?



Carissimi Giorgio Spizzi e Necsus,

è proprio per questo (cioè che non è possibile, o molto difficile, leggere _arrestato _come aggettivo) che ritengo 'errata' la prima versione. Non volevo legittimare _arrestato_ come aggettivo, ma solo dire che secondo me è questo che accade.

O, se vogliamo porre la questione in altri termini, ed evitare il discorso giusto/sbagliato, potremmo semplicemente dire che la prima frase 'forza' l'attribuzione della categoria "aggettivo" ad arrestato, mentre la seconda quella di "verbo". Poi ognuno sceglie cosa gli suona meglio. A me suona come verbo, come credo alla maggioranza delle persone.

"Sarebbe/avrebbe dovuta/o essere chiusa": aggettivo
"Sarebbe/avrebbe dovuta/o essere stata chiusa": verbo

Mi sembra un caso analogo al nostro. Ma molto probabilmente mi sto perdendo qualcosa... aspetto commenti.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgino said:


> ... aspetto commenti.


Scusa, ma credo di non capire. Sei stato tu a proporre nella prima frase _arrestato _come aggettivo, anche se non so su quale base, quindi non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno di legittimarlo, in quanto nessun altro ha pensato che potesse essere così. E questo perché anche a mio avviso non è così, e soprattutto non è affatto quello che accade: come tu stesso dici, la maggior parte delle persone (tutte?) lo interpreterebbero giustamente come verbo. Sono i termini più spesso usati come aggettivi che portano alla possibilità della doppia interpretazione, e non mi sembra proprio il caso di _arrestato_.

"avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne è dimenticato": aggettivo verbo
"avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa": verbo (? - secondo me non è proponibile)


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> Scusa, ma credo di non capire. Sei stato tu a proporre nella prima frase _arrestato _come aggettivo, anche se non so su quale base, quindi non ci sarebbe alcun bisogno di legittimarlo, in quanto nessun altro ha pensato che potesse essere così. E questo perché anche a mio avviso non è così, e soprattutto non è affatto quello che accade: come tu stesso dici, la maggior parte delle persone (tutte?) lo interpreterebbero giustamente come verbo. Sono i termini più spesso usati come aggettivi che portano alla possibilità della doppia interpretazione, e non mi sembra proprio il caso di _arrestato_.
> 
> "avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne è dimenticato": aggettivo verbo
> "avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa": verbo (? - secondo me non è proponibile)



No, infatti: non intendevo legittimarlo come aggettivo (nessuno lo direbbe, immagino), ma piuttosto dire che, costruendo la frase in quel modo, si forza la sua ricategorizzazione come aggettivo. Ed è per questo motivo che la frase è sbagliata.

Ripeto: non ho detto che ammetto _arrestato_ come aggettivo, ho detto che la frase è errata perché costringe a interpretarlo come tale, che è il contrario.

Stesso motivo per cui non trovo accettabile nemmeno la frase che riporti:

"avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne è dimenticato".

Che poi senza pensarci venga pronunciata e scritta spesso, non lo metto in dubbio, e anzi mi ci metto io per primo, ma a me non suona corretta. Opto per:

"avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa da Gianni".


----------



## Necsus

E vabbe', evidentemente siamo agli 'antilopi'...!


----------



## FeanorElf

Giorgino said:


> "avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne è dimenticato".
> 
> Che poi senza pensarci venga pronunciata e scritta spesso, non lo metto in dubbio, e anzi mi ci metto io per primo, ma a me non suona corretta. Opto per:
> 
> "avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa da Gianni".



IMHOI, il problema è se esiste o meno un rapporto di anteriorità: 
"Decisero che la porta avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, che poi se ne dimenticò"
"Il ladro entrò facilmente: la porta avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne era dimenticato."


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> E vabbe', evidentemente siamo agli 'antilopi'...!



Antilopi? Dev'essere stato un _lapis_! 

Per tornare IT, devo ribadire che ho molti dubbi su ciò che ho detto, non sono per niente sicuro della mia proposta. Semplicemente, mi sembrava una spiegazione plausibile. Può darsi che mettendola alla prova con altri esempi crolli in un batter d'occhio.

Più in generale, la questione è molto interessante, perché è uno di quei casi in cui in discussione non è solo l'oggetto del dubbio, ma i metodi stessi di verifica. Come si fa a stabilire la correttezza di una frase del genere? Non ci si può affidare a un corpus (e quindi alle occorrenze), come si fa ad esempio per problemi di lessico, perché per una frase del genere ci sarà un numero limitatissimo di esempi, qualunque corpus possiamo interrogare. Nel caso del lessico, essendo il rapporto tra 'segno' e 'significato' arbitrario, non posso 'dedurre' - poniamo - quale variante regionale di _anguria_ elevare a standard e quale no; ma posso fare due cose: scelgo arbitrariamente se usare, poniamo, _anguria_ o _cocomero_ sulla base del mio gusto personale, oppure posso vedere quale dei due è statisticamente più usato.

 Qui invece come si fa a stabilirlo? Si va a intuito? E' una domanda seria, mi sembra che questo problema (del metodo usato per stabilire la grammaticalità) sia, non dico risolto, ma nemmeno molto discusso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Salve a tutti. Nonostante lo scirocco che toglie il respiro, ho ricostruito le attive e le passive corrispondenti, aggiungendo a ogni passaggio un nuovo elemento a sinistra. Ho cominciato naturalmente da "Gianni chiude la porta" che produce "La porta e' chiusa da Gianni". Ora, la frase attiva dalla quale, per trasformazione passiva, si _otterrebbe_ la frase di Giorgino e' la seguente: "Gianni avrebbe dovuto aver chiuso la porta", la quale, anche se puo' _suonare_ bene, non si riesce a capire quando la si possa pronunciare.

GS


----------



## Giorgino

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Salve a tutti. Nonostante lo scirocco che toglie il respiro, ho ricostruito le attive e le passive corrispondenti, aggiungendo a ogni passaggio un nuovo elemento a sinistra. Ho cominciato naturalmente da "Gianni chiude la porta" che produce "La porta e' chiusa da Gianni". Ora, la frase attiva dalla quale, per trasformazione passiva, si _otterrebbe_ la frase di Giorgino e' la seguente: "Gianni avrebbe dovuto aver chiuso la porta", la quale, anche se puo' _suonare_ bene, non si riesce a capire quando la si possa pronunciare.
> 
> GS



Avete ragione, ho risposto troppo semplicisticamente... c'è molto altro sotto a queste frasi.
La questione resta quindi aperta, mi sembra.


----------



## marco.cur

paperino00 said:


> "Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere arrestato" o "Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato" ? secondo me la seconda è più corretta.....


In questo contesto la seconda è sbagliata.

Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi sarei stato arrestato.
Quel giorno ho capito che avrei dovuto essere arrestato (senza prima o poi).
Quel giorno ho capito che avrei dovuto essere stato già arrestato diversi anni prima.

Ciao,
   Marco


----------



## Giorgino

marco.cur said:


> In questo contesto la seconda è sbagliata.
> 
> Quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi sarei stato arrestato.
> Quel giorno ho capito che avrei dovuto essere arrestato (senza prima o poi).
> Quel giorno ho capito che avrei dovuto essere stato già arrestato diversi anni prima.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marco



marco.cur, trovo interessante la tua lettura, ma non scrivo per riaddentrarmi nella questione.

Scrivo perché trovo veramente _affascinante_ come dopo decine di post (anche parecchio contrastanti fra loro) non si sia ancora arrivati a una fantomatica 'soluzione del problema'.

Soprattutto, quello che lascia ancor più... _puzzled_, sono _i metodi _con qui queste deduzioni sono ricavate, che non (mi) sono affatto chiari.


----------



## ninux

FeanorElf said:


> IMHOI, il problema è se esiste o meno un rapporto di anteriorità:
> "Decisero che la porta avrebbe dovuto essere chiusa da Gianni, che poi se ne dimenticò"
> "Il ladro entrò facilmente: la porta avrebbe dovuto essere stata chiusa da Gianni, ma se ne era dimenticato."


Mi associo a marco.cur e a Feano, che secondo me hanno azzeccato.
Pure io leggo un rapporto di anteriorità tra _avrei dovuto essere arrestato_ e _avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato_.
Per questo la frase _*quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato *_suona scorretta.

Analizzando la frase:
*quel giorno ho capito* (un'azione istantanea nel passato)  
*che prima o poi* (indica un periodo di tempo incerto, che però si proietta nel futuro)
*avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato* (esprime la possibilità di essere arrestato, però nel passato)

Suonerebbe molto più coordinata nel tempo se fosse:
*ho capito che quel giorno avrei dovuto essere stato arrestato*.

Quindi in sintesi, mi sembra corretta: *quel giorno ho capito che prima o poi avrei dovuto essere arrestato*
Anche se come dice necsus, risulterebbe molto più snella con alternative come: *sarei stato arrestato*, *avrei finito con l'essere arrestato*... Dipendendo da quello che si vuole intendere.

Saluti


----------

